# Margarita Pork Kabobs



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2004)

Margarita Pork Kabobs

 4 servings


 1 cup frozen margarita mix concentrate, thawed
 1 tsp ground coriander
 3 minced garlic cloves
 2 tsp grated lime rind
 2 lbs pork tenderloin, cut into 1-inch cubes
 3 ears fresh corn
 1 T water
 1 large onion, quartered
 1 large green bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces
 1 large red bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces

Combine first 4 ingredients in a shallow dish or zip top bag; add pork.  Cover or seal, and chill 30 minutes, turning occasionally.

Cut each ear of corn into 4 pieces.  Place corn and 1 T water in an 8 inch square microwave safe dish.  Cover with plastic wrap, folding back one corner to allow steam to escape.  Microwave on high 4 minutes.

Remove pork from marinade, discarding marinade.

Thread pork, corn, onion and peppers onto skewers.

Coat grill rack with cooking spray; place on grill over medium high heat.  Place kabobs on rack; grill, covered 5 minutes on each side or until done.


----------

